# Any way to speed up transfer speeds?



## gilfan (Feb 16, 2009)

It takes me about 1.5 hours to transfer a 1 hour program (about a 1.6g file). If I'm transfering any other 1.6g file between two computers in my home network, it's takes much less time than that. Is there any way to access the files on my Tivo at my normal network speeds?


----------



## jdmatl (Apr 27, 2003)

gilfan said:


> It takes me about 1.5 hours to transfer a 1 hour program (about a 1.6g file). If I'm transfering any other 1.6g file between two computers in my home network, it's takes much less time than that. Is there any way to access the files on my Tivo at my normal network speeds?


Are you sure you are running your wireless @ G speed and not B speed and that you have a wireless G adapter attached to the Tivo?

Also wireless is shared bandwidth. Anything else using wireless while your transfer is going on will be reducing that 54meg bandwidth.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

gilfan said:


> It takes me about 1.5 hours to transfer a 1 hour program (about a 1.6g file). If I'm transfering any other 1.6g file between two computers in my home network, it's takes much less time than that. Is there any way to access the files on my Tivo at my normal network speeds?


Transfers to and from a tivo are done much more slowly than your network speed. You didn't mention what tivo you have, but 1.6 g in 1.5 hours seems slow for a series 3, but reasonable for a series 2. Wireless does slow things down too. The fact that other computers can talk faster isn't surprising (the limiting factor is the tivo, not your network).


----------



## gilfan (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a series 2, and I'm plugged in via ethernet cable, not wireless. I had my house pre-wired when I built it, and it goes to a central 16 port router in my garage. My pc is connected via ethernet cable to that same router


----------



## jasap (Apr 2, 2008)

The cause is almost certainly the required DRM (encryption) added by the Tivo during transfers. To speed things up you can try minimizing the load on the: transfer when tuners are not recording and while a recorded program is paused.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=341841


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

The 1.5 hrs it takes to transfer what is apparently a DT High recording of 1hr to a PC using a wired network seems awfully slow. There is probably something somewhere making it unnecessarily slow.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

gilfan said:


> It takes me about 1.5 hours to transfer a 1 hour program (about a 1.6g file).


My wireless Series 3 is receiving HD at a bit faster than real time. 7.7GB in just under an hour. I'd check the router. Also - do you have any way to hook it up via Ethernet? That's really slow. It would take you 6 hours to move an hour of HD?


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> It would take you 6 hours to move an hour of HD?


I suppose that's one of the BENEFITS of the DT not handling HD. 

BTW, he is NOT wireless.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

berkshires said:


> I suppose that's one of the BENEFITS of the DT not handling HD.
> 
> BTW, he is NOT wireless.


I wrote my reply right when I saw the question, making some assumptions, but seems the post didn't get sent for a couple hours. That was strange.

Either way, that's not a speed you should get from wired.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Pause a pre-recorded show on the DVR to speed up transfers.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Temporarily unload any anti-virus/firewall programs you're running. Some versions of some programs have issues.


----------



## candewish (Jan 26, 2009)

The titled thread in the "TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs" forum contains
valuable information by 'lew', 'lrhorer' and others on this topic.


----------



## Neilwltr (Mar 8, 2011)

gilfan said:


> It takes me about 1.5 hours to transfer a 1 hour program (about a 1.6g file). If I'm transfering any other 1.6g file between two computers in my home network, it's takes much less time than that. Is there any way to access the files on my Tivo at my normal network speeds?


I would suggest you give each device that you have on the network it's own IP address, I have 2 tivos and 3 computers and have given them IP 's of
192.168.1.5
192.168.1.10
192.168.1.15
etc
This eliminates the router from having to designate IP's and have found the transfers to be faster


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Saved this thread from the archives, you did.


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

sureshsk said:


> Help! I installed iTunes for my daughter's inevitable iPod acquiition, and foolishly told iTunes it could "manage" my music folders. I had carefuly stored all the music I ripped into certain folders (e.g., "Christmas" "great rock songs" etc.). iTunes blew it all away and re-wrote everythgin into folders according to performer. Grrr!
> 
> SO I've tried saving playlists in iTunes to re-create what i had--but no deal--I can't see the playlists on tv via TiVo. What am I doing wrong??
> 
> ...


Is this a response to the OP's inquiry (2+ year back) on "Any way to speed up transfer speeds?" ... a music organizer that TiVo provides? Really?


----------

